# Τελικά, ποιοι ήθελαν τον Βαραββά;



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2018)

Ο γνωστός μας από τα παλιά ΔιΨΑ (Διευθυντής Ψηφιακής Αρχαιολογίας) απολάμβανε την προαγωγή του σε Επίγεια θέση στην κοιτίδα του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού. Ως Επίγειος ΔιΨΑ, μάλιστα, είχε αναλάβει τη μελέτη των ψηφιακών αρχείων για το ενδεχόμενο να είχε αναπτύξει η ανθρωπότητα το ταξίδι στον χρόνο πριν από τη Μεγάλη Πρόσκρουση του έτους 2372 (με την Παλιά Αρίθμηση). Οι νόμοι της φυσικής, μαζί με την απλή λογική για τα ασύμβατα που θα δημιουργούσαν τέτοια ταξίδια στον χρόνο ήταν καταφανώς απέναντι σε κάθε τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο, όμως υπήρχαν πολλοί που ήθελαν να ερευνηθούν τα ψηφιακά αρχεία που είχαν σωθεί, διάσπαρτα και κατακερματισμένα, επειδή πίστευαν ότι η προκαταστροφική ανθρωπότητα (που είχε κατορθώσει έγκαιρα ένα μεγαλούργημα, να αποικίσει το ηλιακό σύστημα πριν την πρόσκρουση) μπορεί να είχε καταφέρει κι άλλα θαύματα, αδιανόητα ακόμα και για τη σημερινή υφήλιο των πέντε κόσμων. Δυστυχώς, για κάθε καλό που έφερναν σε φως οι ψηφιακές ανασκαφές αποκαλύπτονταν πολύ περισσότερα αδιανόητα πράγματα.

Το πρόγραμμα σήμερα ήταν συγκεκριμένο. Οι άνθρωποι του Γραφείου Χρόνου θα παρουσίαζαν στην Ημερίδα Αξιολόγησης δύο ή, αν προλάβαιναν, ίσως και τρεις σημαντικές περιπτώσεις που είχαν ανασύρει και τεκμηριώσει και, στη συνέχεια, θα έκαναν δημόσιες σχέσεις και ξεναγήσεις στους συναδέλφους των άλλων κόσμων για τους οποίους ένα ταξίδι στη Γη ήταν όνειρο ζωής. Είχε ακούσει καλά λόγια και για τις τέσσερις αντιπροσωπείες, από τη Σελήνη, την Αφροδίτη, τον Άρη και την Ευρώπη και ανυπομονούσε να γνωρίσει κάποιους συναδέλφους από κοντά.

Τα βαρετά τελετουργικά καταβρόχθισαν την πρώτη ώρα της εκδήλωσης και αμέσως μετά οι αντιπροσωπείες μπήκαν στο ψητό με την εξέταση της περίπτωσης Γκάρι Κίλγουερθ. Γνωρίζοντας ότι πιθανότατα κανείς δεν θα είχε διαβάσει την περίληψη της εισήγησής του, που είχε βεβαίως διανεμηθεί έγκαιρα σε όλους, ο νεαρός διδακτορικός βοηθός τού ΕΔιΨΑ ξεκίνησε με σκοπό να ακολουθήσει την πλήρη διαδικασία:

«Όπως γνωρίζετε από την περίληψη…» άρχισε, αλλά αντιμετωπίζοντας ανυπόμονες ματιές, συνέχισε: «Λοιπόν, για να μην τα πολυλογώ, αυτός ο Κίλγουερθ είχε γράψει το 1975 μ.Χ./Π.Α. στα αγγλικά μια ιστορία με τίτλο “Πάμε στον Γολγοθά!” Όπως συνηθίζεται, αντιμετωπίζουμε όλες αυτές τις αφηγήσεις, από τα αρχαία ηρωικά και θεολογικά έπη μέχρι τις κινηματογραφικές επιτυχίες της κλάσης ”ΕΤ ο εξωγήινος” ως ενδεικτικές εκλαϊκευτικών προσπαθειών για τη μεταβίβαση γνώσεων και την προετοιμασία των ανθρώπων για σημαντικές εξελίξεις και προσπαθούμε να διαπιστώσουμε αν πρόκειται για τέτοια έργα ή ανήκουν στα έργα μυθοπλασίας.

»Στην ιστορία που ανέφερα, οι ταξιδιώτες του χρόνου είναι τουρίστες που πηγαίνουν σε μια “Περιήγηση της Σταύρωσης”. Ο υπεύθυνος του γραφείου προειδοποιεί τους τουρίστες ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνουν οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να επηρεάσει την ιστορία (τα παράδοξα που μας απασχολούν) και, ειδικότερα, όταν ερωτηθεί το πλήθος ποιον θέλουν να σωθεί, ο Ιησούς ή ο Βαραββάς, πρέπει όλοι να φωνάξουν “τον Βαραββά!” Πριν από το ταξίδι, μάλιστα, ένας ιερέας δίνει άφεση αμαρτιών σε όλους για την επιλογή τους αυτή. Όταν όμως φτάνει εκείνη η στιγμή, ο πρωταγωνιστής της ιστορίας συνειδητοποιεί έκπληκτος ότι το πλήθος που καταδικάζει τον Ιησού σε σταύρωση αποτελείται εξ ολοκλήρου από τουρίστες που έχουν έρθει από το μέλλον και ότι οι Ιεροσολυμίτες βρίσκονται κλεισμένοι στα σπίτια τους και προσεύχονται με δέος και πλήρη συναίσθηση της βαρύτητας της στιγμής.»

«Χα!» έκανε η επικεφαλής της αντιπροσωπείας της Αφροδίτης, που ξεχώριζε ντυμένη με τη χαρακτηριστική ρόμπα της Νεφόπολης του πλανήτη. «Είναι μυθοπλασία. Δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει ποτέ, δεν θα το επέτρεπε η ελεύθερη οικονομία!»

«Βλέπω ότι οι προαφθονιστικές σπουδές σας είναι ετοιμοπόλεμες και μάχιμες», χαμογέλασε ο ΕΔιΨΑ και, γυρνώντας προς τις άλλες αντιπροσωπείες, διευκρίνισε: «Η συνάδελφος εννοεί ότι στην προκαταστροφική ανθρωπότητα, όταν η ενέργεια δεν υπήρχε άφθονη και δωρεάν όπως έχουμε σήμερα εμείς, για να μετατρέπεται σε κάθε είδους αγαθό, οι άνθρωποι έπρεπε να ανταγωνίζονται και να εργάζονται για την επιβίωσή τους. Ένα τέτοιο σύστημα εργασίας ήταν η ελεύθερη οικονομία. Θα αφήσω τη συνάδελφο να μας εξηγήσει πώς η ελεύθερη οικονομία αποδεικνύει ότι η αφήγηση είναι μυθοπλασία. Κυρία συνάδελφε;»

Η Αφροδιτινή ξερόβηξε, απόλαυσε για μερικά δέκατα του δευτερολέπτου το αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον της αίθουσας και άρχισε: «Αν υπήρχαν πραγματικά τέτοια γραφεία τουρισμού για ταξίδια στον χρόνο, προφανώς θα είχαν χρειαστεί μια σημαντική επένδυση σε χρόνο, χρήμα κ.λπ που θα έπρεπε να αποφέρει οικονομικά οφέλη με τη λειτουργία τους. Αν όμως, όπως λέει η αφήγηση, όλοι οι παρευρισκόμενοι ήταν ταξιδιώτες του χρόνου, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η επιχείρηση δεν θα διέθετε πλέον δυνατότητα αποστολής και άλλων ταξιδιωτών, άρα η συγκεκριμένη περιήγηση θα ήταν οικονομικά θνησιγενής. Άρα δεν θα είχε ξεκινήσει ποτέ, άρα δεν υπήρξε και ποτέ, άρα η ιστορία δεν αποτελεί πραγματική αφήγηση ταξιδιού στον χρόνο. Όπερ έδει δείξαι.»

Καταιγιστικό χειροκρότημα ακολούθησε τον συλλογισμό της Νεφοπολίτισσας, όμως ο νεαρός δβτΕΔιΨΑ σηκώθηκε ήρεμα και πήρε ξανά τον λόγο: «Συγγνώμη, αν μου επιτρέπετε. Είναι ορθή η ερμηνευτική γραμμή της κυρίας αντιπροσώπου, όμως το τελικό συμπέρασμα στο οποίο κατέληξε δεν είναι μοναδικό. Δεν είναι καν αναγκαστικό.

»Στην πραγματικότητα, η ιστορία μάς λέει τι ήταν οι παρευρισκόμενοι τους οποίους είδε ο πρωταγωνιστής της ιστορίας. Δεν μας λέει όμως τίποτε για τους μη ορατούς σε αυτόν, όσους βρίσκονταν σε σπίτια, στους παράδρομους, ακόμη και έξω από τα τείχη. Ήταν ντόπιοι ή ταξιδιώτες; Δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε. Θα μπορούσε να είναι επαρκώς πολλοί για να συντηρηθεί η επιχειρηματική δράση ενός γραφείου ταξιδιών στον χρόνο. Χρειάζεται περαιτέρω έρευνα και γι' αυτό εισηγούμαι να εγκριθεί το σχετικό κονδύλι για την ερευνητική μονάδα μας. Θα βρείτε τα σχετικά στους φακέλους σας.»

Κάτω από το επιδοκιμαστικό βλέμμα του ΕΔιΨΑ, ο διδακτορικός βοηθός του κάθησε ήρεμος όπως είχε σηκωθεί, με ένα μεγάλο χαμόγελο στο πρόσωπό του. Μπορεί η Γη να είχε αποδεκατιστεί, αλλά η σωστή έρευνα και επιστήμη εξακολουθούσε να γίνεται πάνω της και όχι στις επαρχίες. Και φυσικά, η σωστή έρευνα χρειαζόταν άφθονους πόρους, πόρους που μόνο στη Γη γνώριζαν να απορροφούν σαν πιθάρι χωρίς πάτο.

Την ίδια ώρα, το μυαλό του δβτΕΔιΨΑ ταξίδευε στις παραλίες της πατρίδας του, στη θάλασσα του Αιγαίου...


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2018)

Καλημέρα. Πολύ ωραία! Ευχαριστούμε. Θα επανέλθω με σχόλια και αντιρρήσεις. Έπιασες παλιές μου αγάπες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2018)

Διάβασα πάμπολλη επιστημονική φαντασία στα νιάτα μου, μάλλον σε βάρος καλύτερης λογοτεχνίας. Πάντα επιστημονική μυθοπλασία (science fiction), ποτέ σκέτη φαντασία (fantasy). Στην SF είχα πάντα πρόβλημα με τα ταξίδια στον χρόνο και το παράδοξο που δημιουργούσαν. Μια λύση υπήρχε στο μυαλό μου: Κάθε φορά που κάποιος ταξιδεύει πίσω στον βιωμένο χρόνο δημιουργεί μια νέα εκδοχή της εξέλιξης. Σε αυτή την εκδοχή καταλήγει όταν επιστρέφει στο μέλλον — δεν είναι δυνατό να επιστρέψει στην εκδοχή όπου ζούσε πριν. Και κάθε άλλο μοντέλο ταξιδιού στο χρόνο που διάβαζα με ξίνιζε. Πάντα βέβαια κάνεις το χατίρι στον δημιουργό και αίρεις τη δυσπιστία σου για να δεις τι άλλο έχει να σου σερβίρει μέσα από το βολικά τροποποιημένο όχημα της επιστημονικής φαντασίας και εδώ των ταξιδιών στο χρόνο.

Ο Κίλγουερθ έχει φτιάξει μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία με το διήγημά του «Πάμε στον Γολγοθά». Το εύρημά του έχει πλάκα (επιβάλλεται μια ειδοποίηση για spoiler στην αρχή της δικής σου ιστορίας  ). Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δεν προσφέρεται για ιδιαίτερα σοβαρή κουβέντα στη συνέχεια.

Ερχόμαστε όμως στη δική σου μυθοπλασία, δόκτορα, και έχω διπλό πρόβλημα — τόσο με την ερμηνεία της Αφροδιτινής όσο και με την αντίκρουση του βοηθού. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η περιήγηση πρέπει να περιορίζεται σε μία φορά. Μα προφανώς πρόκειται για μια περιήγηση που επαναλαμβάνεται ξανά και ξανά, σε απεριόριστες εκδοχές του παρελθόντος. Ξεκίνησε με κάποιους σκαπανείς του τουρισμού στο θείο πάθος, οι οποίοι πολλαπλασιάστηκαν και σιγά σιγά έφτασαν να εκτοπίσουν εντελώς τους ντόπιους. Αν μπορούσαμε, μάλιστα, να διαβάσουμε κάποιες από αυτές τις εκδοχές της εξέλιξης, θα μπορούσαμε να ακούσουμε τους ντόπιους να σχολιάζουν: «Καλά που κάτσαμε στ’ αβγά μας. Έχει γεμίσει εκεί έξω ο τόπος με κάτι περίεργους».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 6, 2018)

Ωραιότατο! Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ σε όλα, αλλά μετά χαράς χτυπάω μια suspension of disbelief για να απολαύσω το πόνημα του Δόκτορα. Εγω το μόνο που θέλω, είναι το "Παλιά Αρίθμηση" με κεφαλαία και τα δύο αρχικά. Ευχαριστούμε, καλές γιορτές, χρόνια πολλά και εις άλλα με υγεία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2018)

Η Αφροδιτινή θεώρησε σε μια στατική εικόνα του παρελθόντος χρόνου ότι σιγά σιγά γέμισε ο χώρος μπροστά στο παλάτι του Πιλάτου από χρονοταξιδιώτες με διαφορετική αφετηρία αλλά την ίδια χρονική στόχευση, που έπιαναν θέσεις εκτοπίζοντας τους ντόπιους. Υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχουν πολλές χρονικές παραλλαγές του ίδιου ακριβώς γεγονότος; Να μια ωραία συζήτηση... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ το μόνο που θέλω, είναι το "Παλιά Αρίθμηση" με κεφαλαία και τα δύο αρχικά.


Done κι ευχαριστώ για τον καλό λόγο! :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2018)

Δεν κατάλαβα το επιχείρημα της κυρίας από την Αφροδίτη. Γιατί δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά η αποστολή τουριστών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2018)

SBE said:


> Δεν κατάλαβα το επιχείρημα της κυρίας από την Αφροδίτη. Γιατί δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά η αποστολή τουριστών;



Γιατί δεν υπήρχε άλλος χώρος μπροστά στον Πιλάτο, τον είχαν ήδη καταλάβει χρονοταξιδιώτες.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 10, 2018)

Ένα ήσσονος σημασίας πρόβλημα που μπορεί να απασχολήσει έναν χρονοταξιδιώτη, διά χειρός Douglas Adams:

Lallafa had lived in the forests of the Long Lands of Effa. He lived there, and he wrote his poems there. He wrote them on pages made of dried habra leaves, without the benefit of education or correcting fluid. He wrote about the light in the forest and what he thought about that. He wrote about the darkness in the forest, and what he thought about that. He wrote about the girl who had left him and precisely what he thought about that.

Long after his death his poems were found and wondered over. News of them spread like morning sunlight. For centuries they illuminated and watered the lives of many people whose lives might otherwise have been darker and drier.

Then, shortly after the invention of time travel, some major correcting fluid manufacturers wondered whether his poems might have been better still if he had had access to some high-quality correcting fluid, and whether he might be persuaded to say a few words on that effect.

They travelled the time waves, they found him, they explained the situation- with some difficulty- to him, and did indeed persuade him. In fact they persuaded him to such an effect that he became extremely rich at their hands, and the girl about whom he was otherwise destined to write which such precision never got around to leaving him, and in fact they moved out of the forest to a rather nice pad in town and he frequently commuted to the future to do chat shows, on which he sparkled wittily.

He never got around to writing the poems, of course, which was a problem, but an easily solved one. The manufacturers of correcting fluid simply packed him off for a week somewhere with a copy of a later edition of his book and a stack of dried habra leaves to copy them out on to, making the odd deliberate mistake and correction on the way.

Many people now say that the poems are suddenly worthless. Others argue that they are exactly the same as they always were, so what's changed? The first people say that that isn't the point. They aren't quite sure what the point is, but they are quite sure that that isn't it.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2018)

Harv, :up::lol:


----------

